# Beach Pictures



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!! Looks like they had an awesome time!

I'm waiting for it to finally get warm enough here to take my dogs swimming.........this time last year we had probably already been to the beach a half dozen times!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the pictures! Looks like they are having a great time!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

great pictures! Now i´m jelouse!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pups, and pictures!! what beach is that? it looks very nice!


----------

